# Anyone had any concerns with surgeries 5+ years



## Sk94 (30 Jan 2016)

I was in grade 11 when I popped my left shoulder playing football.. throughout the year it came out 3-4 times doing physical activities

I spoke with a doctor at the credit valley hospital and decided to get surgery, it was going to be a bankurt repair.

Since then I went through rehab and slowly got myself back into the physical activities, I lift heavy compound weights, played in league baseball just last may and work in an environment where I must have the capability to lift 50 pounds

It's been 5 years and it hasn't come out, although I have only regained about 98% (my assumption) of my rotation and my left shoulder isn't as strong as my right it hasn't affected my life as much after rehab

I don't know which doc operated on me or if I would be disqualified for the forces. My medical is next week and I'll find out then for sure but if someones been in my postion and would like to give me some insight 

Edit - I have no notes from my therapist that my rehab was a success or any notes from the doc that operated on me

Ps - typing from my phone, forgive my errors


----------



## exgunnertdo (30 Jan 2016)

My experience is with a component transfer (Res to Reg), but I still had to do an "enrollment" medical for the CT.

I broke my ankle 4.5 years before I CT'd - surgery, plate and pins still in place. On the enrollment medical, the medic spent some extra time on that ankle, looked at it, had me walk on tip toes, do a squat, manipulated it, and declared it "solidly healed" in his report.

I wasn't asked for a specialist report just simply because I had the surgery. I would guess if his assessment wasn't that it was solid, he would have sent me to get something signed off by the surgeon. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sk94 (30 Jan 2016)

Thanks brother, I'm gonna talk with my dad and see if he still has any of those appointment papers laying around with the surgeons name or if he knows the name, just in case.


----------



## Arty39 (30 Jan 2016)

I had some issues with a broken ankle and all I had to do was get my family Dr to sign off on it. Delayed the enrollment process about 2 months just due to appointments and paper work.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2016)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> my left shoulder



You may find these discussions of interest,

Shoulder Surgery and Upcoming medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115262.0

Recruiting >  i had surgery on my shoulder 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113798.0

_As always,_ the trusted source of information is your M.D. and Recruiting.


----------

